# Info. about Virginia?



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all, I'm still in college but I am considering all options available for when I graduate. If nothing is opening up within a few years of graduation, I was considering moving to Virginia as I have family down there. Any info on state/local police and how things work down there? Thanks for ANY information!


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

I am just finishing up college in Maryland, and have met some people from various agencies in VA. First of all, VSP hires on a continuous basis and are a full-service state police agency (i.e. like MSP). Also, due to the heavy influence of county goverments, the most active agencies are county police agencies as well as the sheriff departments. Note that some sheriff depts. are full-service, while some handle corrections, court security, and civil process. A few of the agencies I can think of off the top of my head are Fairfax County PD, Prince William County PD, Loudon County SO, and Arlington County PD. Good luck bro


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Don't forget about the Southeast Pds as well. VA Beach, Norfolk, Hampton, Newport News, Chesapeake...etc They are all great depts and hire frequently.


----------



## Dodpopo2468 (Jan 18, 2005)

I spent the last several years in the DC region before coming back to FL. I would also suggest looking at MD departments as they pay just as much and MD is alot more union friendly.


----------

